# MP's Hated By Everybody???



## canadianblue (6 Apr 2005)

I was on a law enforcement forum the other day, and asked a question about the MP Trade. In it, most of the responses I got was that if you go in as an MP then pretty well everybody in the army hates you, no matter what. My question is how do most military personal view the MP's as I would really like to get into a law enforcement occupation. Even though I know I won't necessarily get respect as an MP, I'd be interested to hear why so many people dislike the MP's. Plus I think it would be great to get into a law enforcement career which to myself is a good career to get into, as well as have the honour of serving in the Canadian Forces.


----------



## Navalsnpr (6 Apr 2005)

I can't comment on the Army side of the house, but as for the Halifax area, the MP's do not have a bad wrap. That being said, there are a couple of individuals within the trade that try and play the role of "Supreme Allied Commander" and its those individuals need sorting out. Those type of individuals are also present in just about all the trades though.

I'll say one thing though, hearing a MP yap off about how they can arrest you for this, that and the other thing when you are there to do a job for them is not on. It's like hearing a chiwawa barking constantly, all you want to do it punt it like a soccer ball.

Act professional in the first place and it will be reciprocated.


----------



## Cliffy433 (6 Apr 2005)

Alright, I'll admit it, I've had a run-in or two with the MPs.  To be honest, most of them are no different then any average member of any other trade.  Everybody thinks their trade is the best, and many people think they are the best at their trade... it's up to you to figure out if they're full of it or not.

As for my aforementioned "run-ins" - anytime I went away with an unfavourable opinion of the MPs, it's because I had sh*t the bed, and therefore was forcing them to do their job.  

It's gotta be hard enough to be a cop most days... but imagine being a cop in an institution/society that has a predominantly aggressive, alpha-male population, with access to, and thorough knowledge of various weapons.  

It's pretty impressive that we can still *jokingly* refer to them as traffic cones...

To my MP friends and antagonists... my thanks and apologies.


----------



## Blatchman (6 Apr 2005)

I am in the Halifax area as well and so far I have had good experiences with MPs


----------



## Old Sweat (6 Apr 2005)

In my experience, and it is by no means current, the members of the Canadian Provost Corps were respected for doing their job professionally. For whatever it is worth, these soldiers did not wear weapons, body armour or any civilian police gear including badges on duty.

They also went through a brutal regime in recruit training and their initial trades training to make them aware of what it was like to be bullied. The corps worked on the motto "Discipline by example." Having said that, they had their share of jerks, as did every other branch in the army. 

I can testify from first hand knowledge - I was the regimental orderly officer when a potentially serious incident went down - that the army MP world could on occasion bend the rules in the name of solving the problem in a fair and equitable manner.


----------



## MILPO (6 Apr 2005)

Futuretrooper said:
			
		

> I was on a law enforcement forum the other day, and asked a question about the MP Trade. In it, most of the responses I got was that if you go in as an MP then pretty well everybody in the army hates you, no matter what. My question is how do most military personal view the MP's as I would really like to get into a law enforcement occupation. Even though I know I won't necessarily get respect as an MP, I'd be interested to hear why so many people dislike the MP's. Plus I think it would be great to get into a law enforcement career which to myself is a good career to get into, as well as have the honour of serving in the Canadian Forces.



If you are thinking of entering law enforcement in general, then be prepared to be disrespected period!  It's not a popularity contest.  A person who has gotten into trouble with the law will exaggerate things after being arrested or ticketed so they can attempt to make the cop look bad and at fault when in reality the person charged is trying to deflect the negative attention away from themselves and not accept responsibility for their actions. In civilian land, I have arrested people for various offences, who in turn threatened to kill me and my family, spit on me, assault me and call me every name under the sun...How to handle it?    I look at it as they don't know me or I don't know them, so they can insult me up and down and I couldn't be bothered the slightest.  It might require me saying something, the situation may not, but when you are in such a situation always remember to maintain your composure and remain professional.  You won't have anything to lose if you always act professionally.  Don't worry about what others think about the law enforcement profession, they're just jealous  ;D    surely I jest,


----------



## Da_man (6 Apr 2005)

On my BMQ, there was a guy who was to become an MP.   That guy was the biggest individualist asshole ive ever met.   He had this "my dad is cop, and im going to be an MP and bust you all" kind of attitude.    Everyone in the platoon hated him, and during the night nav he had change from section to section because otherwise he would have gotten killed (and im pretty sure everyone, even the staff, would have agreed that it was an accident).


But Im not saying all MPs are like that of course


----------



## canadianblue (6 Apr 2005)

I realize that if I get into Law Enforcement I'm gonna get attacked alot. But I want to get into it to help people, thats my main reason and I want to arrest and stop those who take advantage of others. 



> On my BMQ, there was a guy who was to become an MP.  That guy was the biggest individualist ******* ive ever met.  He had this "my dad is cop, and im going to be an MP and bust you all" kind of attitude.   Everyone in the platoon hated him, and during the night nav he had change from section to section because otherwise he would have gotten killed (and im pretty sure everyone, even the staff, would have agreed that it was an accident).
> 
> 
> But Im not saying all MPs are like that of course



If somebody brags about how their going to bust people who haven't done anything yet, then I don't think they should become an MP. I'm going into the reserves, and if I get into BMQ, I will not brag about someday becoming a reg force MP, and busting everybody I'm working with. I'll just see myself as an equal to any other member of the forces. Thats the way I look at it atleast.


----------



## SigPigs (6 Apr 2005)

You sound like you have  agood attitude already. That's great. MPs have gotten a bad rap in the past especially because then a lot of MPs were remustered from Infantry or other combat arms trades. The rest of the CF doesn't think 031 and such are brain surgeons to start with so.... now you have them stopping you for a seatbelt infraction and it makes you mad. Plus that's all you see them do, catch people for stupid shit. So they get a bad rep as being a bunch of jerks trying to piss everyone off. There are some who revel in it I am sure.
 But most guys are great people and do a great job. The big thing is the training has improved a lot and people know that and respect it much more. The best thing to have going for you years ago was being 6ft 6 tall and named Mongo.  ;D  he he ..you still won't be in everyones good books but to the ones that count and know you are doing your job, you will have friends in them. 
Go for it and have fun..
Andrew 227


----------



## DogOfWar (6 Apr 2005)

Futuretrooper said:
			
		

> I was on a law enforcement forum the other day, and asked a question about the MP Trade. In it, most of the responses I got was that if you go in as an MP then pretty well everybody in the army hates you, no matter what. My question is how do most military personal view the MP's as I would really like to get into a law enforcement occupation. Even though I know I won't necessarily get respect as an MP, I'd be interested to hear why so many people dislike the MP's. Plus I think it would be great to get into a law enforcement career which to myself is a good career to get into, as well as have the honour of serving in the Canadian Forces.



They have soft hands and helped me get ready for parade one day instead of charging me. I like the MP's. Not like the bastards in the OPP LOL....


----------



## MILPO (6 Apr 2005)

Futuretrooper, you were correct in saying making an arrest just for shits and giggles is wrong....being a police officer is about serving your community and not just about making an arrest or ticketing just for the heck of it....i hope you do join for the right reasons, and i'm glad to see that you seem to have some insight into what a portion of the job consists of.  Your young yet, so don't rush anything, gain some life experience and get some more education.  If this is what you want then you will get it. It's the best dang career you can get into, so enjoy!!  (catching bad guys is fun too)  .  

Best of luck.

MILPO


----------



## Tpr.Orange (6 Apr 2005)

ahhh the blade trade.... jokes...

Mps are good guys hard working. Cant say a mean thing about em cause i haven't ever had a problem with em!


----------



## chrisf (6 Apr 2005)

From my personal experience, I've never had a bad run in with the MPs... and I've had more so far in my career then most people have (Admitedly, I've never been guilty of anything, and indeed, only one of those run-ins was I suspected of even potentially being guilty of somthing... mostly accident reports, but that's beside the point). I certainly don't hate the MPs, all the MPs I've run into were quite good about their jobs. One or two over-zealous types, but you'll find those anywhere.

I think if anything, for most troops, the distaste towards the MPs isn't towards the individuals, so much as generally, when the MPs show up, there's somthing wrong.


----------



## Trinity (6 Apr 2005)

One of the ways I've heard it put.. is all the trades work with one another for a common goal.
So, the soldiers job is to be a soldier.  But the MP's job is to bust the soldier.  

Alas.. do I agree.

I did some ride alongs with the MP's.  The Kingston MP's...  are good to go.

As for my opening statement, i disagree with it although I hear it said often.
I'm glad they're patrolling the base and Q's at night to make it safe for me.  

In any trade you get a yahoo.  I have a friend in the RCMP who says they have
the occasional idiot that gets through training and is on the street being a dick.

So... MP's definately need more respect.


----------



## Acorn (7 Apr 2005)

I haven't had too many bad experiences with MPs. A few with massive chips on shoulders, but not all.

That being said, the gucci new kit/trg - black uniforms, OPP-style shoulder patches, Police College, has made them into mPs, rather than the Mps they should be.

The new red-hats think TCPs are beneath them, though they are probably the single most important MP wartime task.

Acorn


----------



## Island Ryhno (7 Apr 2005)

Trinity said:
			
		

> I have a friend in the RCMP who says they have
> the occasional idiot that gets through training and is on the street being a dick.



Can you say that word, carefull or the mps may arrest you   ;D I had a friend who was an MP and he was about the coolest guy you'd ever want to meet. He had it all, athletic, good looks, great attitude, he's in the OPP now and is the crime scene diver and he married a model, come to think that guy sucks (Ryhno kicks rocks in disgust) Stupid Mp's always getting what they want   ;D Nah there just guys doing jobs, what you do have to remember is that the military in general including mp's are filled with assertive, adrenalin junkies and there are always jerks out there.


----------



## Lost_Warrior (9 Apr 2005)

I remember one Friday night while leaving CFB ValCartier, I was with a buddy heading back to Montreal for the weekend when an MP pulled us over because he had a cracked tail light.

He got my buddies licence and registration, and sat in his cruiser for nearly 45 minutes.  I don't know what the heck he was doing, but it was a big waste of time for nothing.

He told my buddy if he came back Sunday night and it was still cracked, he was going to give him a ticket and ban his vehicle from the base.

Thats about the only run in I had with MP's....


----------



## aesop081 (9 Apr 2005)

i got pulled over in gagetown a few years back for doing a few kms over the limit.  It was my birthday to boot.  To the MP's credit he was patient with me.  I rolled down my window and he ( for some odd reason) asked " how are you today sir ?", to which i inexplicably replied " i was doing just fine til i f*****g met you !"

My point is, like others said, there are idiots in every trade.

Some of those MPs have alot of patience and professionalism when it comes to encounters with asshole like me  ;D


----------



## Strike (10 Apr 2005)

I've seen both the good and the bad -- although more of the good.  Nothing better than getting a ride back to the base after a night at the clubs and it's cold and raining (a ride was offered, I was not "picked up").  Although those back seats are pretty cramped.

The "Bird Man" at one of the bases I was posted at had troubles with them when they said he could not drive with his bird on his arm (which he does so he can release the bird on the fly so to speak).  He told them that they better stop everyone with a smoke/phone/timmies/etc in their hand first before they even thought of keeping him from doing his job.

We've also had guys at the unit get pulled over after leaving work at 0200 (after a night shift) just because the MP wanted to know what they were doing out so late.  Tended to be the new MPs just poseted in though and getting the feel for the base.

MPs remind me of that wonderful saying -- When I do good, no one remembers.  When I do bad, no one forgets.


----------



## Infanteer (10 Apr 2005)

Acorn said:
			
		

> That being said, the gucci new kit/trg - black uniforms, OPP-style shoulder patches, Police College, has made them into mPs, rather than the Mps they should be.



Interesting, this was my point in this idea.  What do you think about it?

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/29313.0.html


----------



## Sapper6 (10 Apr 2005)

Lost_Warrior said:
			
		

> I remember one Friday night while leaving CFB ValCartier, I was with a buddy heading back to Montreal for the weekend when an MP pulled us over because he had a cracked tail light...



Reminds me of a similar incident in Edmonton a few years back when I was pulled over one night because of a cracked headlamp.   I suspected that was the reason and when the young MP came to my window and said, "You know sir why I stopped you" and I replied, "Yes, I do - it's because of the headlight".   He replied, "Yes. [pause] OK." Then he turned and went back to his cruiser and sat down.   After five minutes of waiting, I naturally assumed that I was free to go as he never indicated to me to wait, nor did he take my driver's license, etc.

Well.      Wasn't I a little surprised a few seconds later when the MP and his partner were in hot pursuit after me with all the bells and whistles going!   Of course, I pulled over again and waited.   However, this time before he could say anything to me I countered with, "Look, if you wanted me to stay put you should of said something, how am I to read your mind as to what you wanted from me?   If things were not "OK" then you shouldn't say "OK" and walk away!"   After a few blinks, he said, "I'm sorry sir, I'm new and still don't have my procedure down.   Please get your headlamp fixed right away and have a good night."

That incident, and the number of times they have let me off going 48 km in a 40 km zone [Do you know how slow 40 km/h is?], has led me   to believe MPs are "OK" and are just trying to do their job.

Finally, I agree that MPs should always remember that they are part of the military and that driving around in a white Volvo wearing the black uniforms is like a posting to NDHQ for the rest of us - it should only last for the shortest time possible and you should be begging to get back to a field unit as soon as possible. 

S6


----------



## Acorn (15 Apr 2005)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Interesting, this was my point in this idea.   What do you think about it?
> 
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/29313.0.html



At some point I might reply to that thread. I see the most critical roles of MPs as Mobility Ops and Security. this is in relation to what the CF does today. If I have some time this weekend I'll try to expand on why I take that position.

Acorn


----------



## Kurhaus (20 May 2005)

People as a whole generally dislike law enforcement personal because we stop you from doing the things that you should not be doing in the first place. But as it was previously mentioned in this forum CF members tend to down play their "MP encounter" by telling their buddies how the "MP's screwed up".  This turns into MP bashing and Urban Legends etc.  But in my experience I found that the CF public generally understands the MP's have a job to do, like everyone else.  As long as you are professional in your dealings with the CF public you should have few problems.  However, you will always run into a******s (all rank levels BTW) that no matter how professional you are in dealing with them, they lose their cool because of one thing or another (not calling them by rank, vehicle stop, etc)  Just remember not to sink to their level, maintain your professionalism, try to deescalate the situation and, most importantly, document the encounter for a future Professional Misconduct report.  A senior Cpl (now Sgt) who I partnered with as a new QL3 MP over 13 years ago, told me "The most important weapon on your person is your mouth: how you talk to people"  and he was right.    I have seen many guys deescalate a combative subject with words alone.  But I have also seen some MP's escalate a passive subject into a combative subject by being arrogant and overbearing.  It is all how you talk to people.

Now on a different point:



			
				Acorn said:
			
		

> At some point I might reply to that thread. I see the most critical roles of MPs as Mobility Ops and Security. this is in relation to what the CF does today. If I have some time this weekend I'll try to expand on why I take that position.
> 
> Acorn



Acorn, I agree.  The actual role of the MP's (short version) is "to support commanders on operations by conducting Mobility Ops, Police Ops, Security Ops and Detention Ops."  (It is maptac'd inside my O Group book which is not with me right now or I would provide the word for word version).  As a new QL 3 MP I once thought the we were mP's (policemen first/only) and I see this trait in many of the new guys today.  I now believe that we have to be MP's (both Military members and Policemen) and I am trying to bring the young guys into this line of thinking.  The problem is that the new guys no longer receive field training at the QL 3 level, so they come into the forces thinking they are cops, not realizing that they could wind up in Afghanistan in a year or two.


----------



## qor556 (21 May 2005)

Unfortunately most of my experiences with MPs have been negative... maybe because it is Meaford, who knows. ie - while marching "move farther off the side of the road" , no, "TOO CLOSE TO THE GRASS"  : haha

Wait, other than the guy on my course that became an MP, nice guy for sure.


----------



## Gramps (21 May 2005)

MP's do definitely get a bad Rap and are generally disliked by most of the military as a whole. A lot of people forget that they have bosses to report to as well as the rest of us and in many cases they are just doing their jobs. By the way I usually don't get along with Law Enforcement types but I do have a few friends that are Mp's. Just don't tell anyone okay.


----------



## canadianblue (21 May 2005)

I think that is a pretty predominant attitude amongst some of college grads that get in, and I can only imagine it getting worse due to the fact you need a two year degree, even if you are in the forces and want to OT. While I am applying to the Reg force infantry, I may still go MP depending if I have the right qualifications, and if I get the police studies course through correspondance. Or I'll just love the infantry and stick with it.


----------



## Infanteer (21 May 2005)

Kurhaus said:
			
		

> "to support commanders on operations by conducting Mobility Ops, Police Ops, Security Ops and Detention Ops."



That's what I was looking for....


----------



## S McKee (22 May 2005)

MILPO said:
			
		

> Futuretrooper, you were correct in saying making an arrest just for shits and giggles is wrong....being a police officer is about serving your community and not just about making an arrest or ticketing just for the heck of it....i hope you do join for the right reasons, and i'm glad to see that you seem to have some insight into what a portion of the job consists of.   Your young yet, so don't rush anything, gain some life experience and get some more education.   If this is what you want then you will get it. It's the best dang career you can get into, so enjoy!!   (catching bad guys is fun too)   .
> 
> Best of luck.
> 
> MILPO



An arrest for "Shits and giggles"??? Obviously you and I are not in the same Military Police because in Canada you need Reasonable and Probable Grounds to arrest someone.


----------



## S McKee (22 May 2005)

[


----------



## 54/102 CEF (22 May 2005)

Futuretrooper said:
			
		

> most of the responses I got was that if you go in as an MP then pretty well everybody in the army hates you,



Not as much as they hate Airforce Finance Officers


----------



## Dissident (30 May 2005)

MP bashing is almost institutional in nature. Most MP haters will usually have a hard time even coming up with the name of a bad MP or recount a encounter when an MP was wrong.


----------



## FastEddy (20 Jun 2005)

Dissident said:
			
		

> MP bashing is almost institutional in nature. Most MP haters will usually have a hard time even coming up with the name of a bad MP or recount a encounter when an MP was wrong.




Very well put, thats about it in a nut shell.

If you want the extent of that hate, boy have I got incidents I could relate.


----------



## Wizard of OZ (22 Jun 2005)

They hate us until they need us, we attend more wishy washy calls then any other police force in Canada.  Could you imagine TPS (METRO) or any other large city or even regional police force writing a report on someones stolen combats from a barrick room.  Or the dog barking or neighbours music to loud.  And we go in a resonable amount of time and do a file, we may not like it but we do it.  There is not alot of well we will get there if we can, or can you try and deal with it yourself .  I think we do an excellent job of maintaing a positive relationship with the community we serve.  Yea there may be the occasional lead foot out there who does not like us but for every one of them there are 4 or five kids and 2 or 3 parents who apreciate the fact that we are sticklers on speed or imparied or domestics or.........

MOO


----------



## DogOfWar (23 Jun 2005)

Wizard of OZ said:
			
		

> Could you imagine TPS (METRO) or any other large city or even regional police force writing a report on someones stolen combats from a barrick room.   Or the dog barking or neighbours music to loud.   And we go in a resonable amount of time and do a file, we may not like it but we do it.



Every police force has to go to "shit" calls.


----------



## FastEddy (23 Jun 2005)

BeadWindow said:
			
		

> Every police force has to go to "crap" calls.




I don't know what "Wizard of Oz" is complaining about. But everyday Police Work (Patrol Car) does not
consist of B & E's, Armed Holdups etc, its 98% mundane calls or hours of of just driving. In all fairness I must admit that this is again subject to the influence of Large Cities, High Crime Areas, Neighborhoods and time of Day.

In my experience, a quite night of those mundain calls, meant you went home alive again.


----------



## canadianblue (23 Jun 2005)

I was actaully in contact with an MP from St Jean, and from the sounds of it he's been their for the past 6 month's yet hasn't done anything remotely criminal yet other then a few thefts and auto accidents. Are bases really that slow for MP's or does it differ from base to base?


----------



## Dissident (23 Jun 2005)

Thats a question for another topic...


----------



## Kurhaus (23 Jun 2005)

It seems like we are going a bit off topic. Futuretrooper, if you post your question in the "Military Police" thread you will probably get answers you are looking for.

MP's hated by everyone???

In 24 years service, I have heard people complain about almost every trade in the CF.   i.e. "The Cooks ran out of food again"   "The medics made me wait an hour to check this growth" etc.   I think it is a military trait to always complain about something.   MP bashing just seems to be part of this trait.   Cops tend to be a common topic that everyone can relate to, as everyone has either had a run in with the police or know someone who has.   Generally, the CF public knows that we have a job to do and except that fact.


----------



## Roy Harding (23 Jun 2005)

In my 25 plus years of service, I've had numerous dealings with MPs.  

When it was personal (always my fault - from fighting in the JRs, speeding, and other shenanigans), they were ALWAYS respectful to me.  Of course, I was always respectful to THEM.  They had me dead to rights, I knew, they knew it, why argue about it??

When it was professional (in the course of my duties as a Chief Clerk in an Inf Bn), they were a valuable and professional resource (rounding up AWOLs, escorting beligerents, etc).

As I said in my second paragraph - like most people, when treated with respect, they'll treat you with respect - and simply do their job.


----------



## Poops (20 Aug 2005)

I know in the field you guys are called "Buddy Blades"


----------



## Poops (20 Aug 2005)

*They hate us until they need us, we attend more wishy washy calls then any other police force in Canada.  Could you imagine TPS (METRO) or any other large city or even regional police force writing a report on someones stolen combats from a barrick room.  Or the dog barking or neighbours music to loud.  And we go in a resonable amount of time and do a file, we may not like it but we do it.  There is not alot of well we will get there if we can, or can you try and deal with it yourself .  I think we do an excellent job of maintaing a positive relationship with the community we serve.  Yea there may be the occasional lead foot out there who does not like us but for every one of them there are 4 or five kids and 2 or 3 parents who apreciate the fact that we are sticklers on speed or imparied or domestics or.........

MOO * 

There is not alot of well we will get there if we can, or can you try and deal with it yourself .

How can you say that, try goin on a ride along in REGENT PARK, or MALVERN, calls are prioritized... in Officer Down, Gun Call, Assault, eg of Priority one calls, and you want them to respond to a dog barking with the lights on and sirens goin... You have 2 million people living in Toronto, how many do you have on the base you patrol...?


----------



## FastEddy (20 Aug 2005)

Poops said:
			
		

> *They hate us until they need us, we attend more wishy washy calls then any other police force in Canada.   Could you imagine TPS (METRO) or any other large city or even regional police force writing a report on someones stolen combats from a barrick room.   Or the dog barking or neighbours music to loud.   And we go in a resonable amount of time and do a file, we may not like it but we do it.   There is not alot of well we will get there if we can, or can you try and deal with it yourself .   I think we do an excellent job of maintaing a positive relationship with the community we serve.   Yea there may be the occasional lead foot out there who does not like us but for every one of them there are 4 or five kids and 2 or 3 parents who apreciate the fact that we are sticklers on speed or imparied or domestics or.........
> 
> MOO *
> 
> ...




Dear Poopsie! Your posts in this thread and others seem (or suggest) you possess a great knowledge or experience in the Military and Police matters.

However, there seems to be one thing lacking, your Profile. Therefore if you could possibly upgrade your Profile as to give credibility to the same.


----------



## Poops (20 Aug 2005)

Im not 14 years old and in Cadets, 


Seneca College, Police Foundations Grad 4/2003
Peel Regional Police: Victim Services: Crisis Intervention, Suicide Intervention, Grief Counselling, etc, etc, did that for about a year.

And just waiting to do my PREP and BPAD, basically procrasinating....


----------



## meni0n (20 Aug 2005)

So you've got 1 year experience with as a civie worker with a police agency is what you're saying?


----------



## Poops (20 Aug 2005)

Whoa ! Look out here comes Captain America ,
Apparantly volunteer work isnt good enough.
Detective Fast Eddy asked for my experience and I told him.
meniOn, since weve established that you have a comprehesion problem i guess ill have to help yes i only have 1 year of experience


----------



## Infanteer (20 Aug 2005)

HOLY SMOKES!   POLICE FOUNDATIONS GRAD!!!   You hear that guys?!?

Poop, don't be an infidel on these forums - it'll earn you the fast ticket outta here.


----------



## meni0n (20 Aug 2005)

Poops, I just see don't how you can comment on what MPs are "called" in the field with credentials like that.


----------



## Poops (20 Aug 2005)

Buddy Blades, you guys didnt know you were called that, i have a friend thats in the reserves told him i was thinking about doing MP and he had thoughts about it !


----------



## the 48th regulator (20 Aug 2005)

> Buddy Blades, you guys didnt know you were called that, i have a friend thats in the reserves told him i was thinking about doing MP and he had thoughts about it !



Well your buddy just bladed you...

dileas

tess


----------



## garb811 (20 Aug 2005)

All this time I have been an MP and I did not realize that people were making derogatory nicknames about us...thanks for the enlightenment.   If you ever have the honour of joining the CF in any capacity you will quickly learn that all trades (and some units) have nicknames, most of them derogatory in connotation on a number of different levels.   While I will admit that derogatory nicknames for MPs are usually more "heartfelt" than for other trades, the fact that they exist is hardly a newsflash.

By the way, since you like pointing out the obvious to everyone else, neither Infanteer nor Meni0n are MPs so stating "you guys didn't know you were called that" when they were the only ones to reply to  you in this thread is pointless since neither of them would be called that simply due to their MOS...


----------



## Navalsnpr (20 Aug 2005)

MP 00161 said:
			
		

> All this time I have been an MP and I did not realize that people were making derogatory nicknames about us...thanks for the enlightenment.



Just about all MOC's or elements have some sort of derogatory nicknames about them and started by another MOC or element. 

Navy - Never Again Volunteer Yourself
Grunt - Govt Reject Un-fit for Naval Training
Zoomie - Air Force
Card Changer - Electonics Techs

Just about everyone is loyal to their own trade and thus they make up nicknames about other trades...

It's just a fact of life in the military


----------



## canadianblue (20 Aug 2005)

> Buddy Blades, you guys didnt know you were called that, i have a friend thats in the reserves told him i was thinking about doing MP and he had thoughts about it !



I knew a guy that was in the reserves and he told me not to go MP, SigOp, Pilot, Engineer, Medic, etc. I'm sure that you'll have plenty of people that will have thoughts about you becoming a police constable in the civilian world.

You should start thinking for yourself...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Aug 2005)

I've been doing this for a very long time, and have never heard the term "Buddy Blades". I'm sure there may be other monikers out there, but the "Meatheads" has always sufficed. Sometimes derogatory, sometimes not. Like "Zipperhead", "Dropshort" and "Grunt", depends on the person using it and the context.


----------



## TheNomad (13 Sep 2005)

Well if you want to be an MP do not expect to be loved.  That is the nature of the job.

From the comments on here I would suggest it is just the same as in the British Army.  Treat the troops as you would expect to be treated.  It will not stop them turning into mongs if they want to, but hey you gave them the choice.

I was always a great believer in customer service.  You service the troops in the manner in which they indicate to you that they wish.

I.e.  they act like human beings, you treat them as such.  They act like an animal, you chain them up and drag them off in a cage.  The choice is theirs to make.


----------



## PlatoonWatchdog (30 Oct 2005)

It's been a while since this issue was originally discussed, like a couple of months, but I feel compelled to respond.   As an MP with a whopping 5 years in ;D, I have a little experience with this subject.   To answer, we're not hated by everybody.   While some people DO genuinely hate us :threat:, generally they're a small percentage of the former or current "clients" who are a little aggravated at being caught and charged, be it civilian or military law.

When people find out I'm an MP at social gatherings it never fails, everyone has an MP story to relate to me or they want me to 'armchair quarterback' a situation on a ticket "some MP" gave them.   After hearing their side of the story and the reason (See: excuse, rationalization, justification) they did what they did, I usually say "He was right, I'd have charged you too".   Sadly, I don't often get invited back to attend parties where these chats have taken place   ^-^ but the point is, no one likes getting caught doing something they shouldn't have been doing.   No one likes getting a speeding ticket but if you were issued one, it was very likely due to your exceeding the posted speed limit .   I'm generalizing, but you get the idea.

Maybe there's some jealousy mixed in there based on perhaps, a misconception?   I once worked support at a Cadet Camp for a month on a temporary assignment.   A call was made to the MP Det that a Camp Cadet Lieutenant had just arrived at the bus station in town for her summer posting and somewhere along the line, someone forgot to detail her a driver, for pickup.   I was in the office off duty that day and heard my partner get the call.   I said "No problem" when he asked if I could do this small favour for him.   I arrive and state I'm Cpl so-and-so, showing my army ID card and she hops in for the run back to the camp.   I assist her in locating the mess hall as she had a long bus ride with no meal and during the meal, she asks what trade I am.   I state "I'm an MP".   Her eyes light up and she blurts out "WOW, I've heard about you guys, you don't do ANYTHING around here!"      Priceless.   I wonder how she formed that opinion, as this was her first trip to the camp.   Hmmmm.   

Are we busy ALL the time?   No, working patrols on a base is like providing policing service to a small-to-midsized town.   We take coffee breaks, eat lunch and every now and then as a treat, we eat dinner too   : .   We don't just loaf between calls drinking coffee and eating doughnuts, we handle all the paperwork, staff it up, follow it up, attend court where need be and patrol (See:   Look for trouble or how to resolve things from deteriorating into trouble).   

That in effect, is why I think there's a misconception that we're universally hated.   We're not, but if one person gets ticketed, charged or arrested, they tell their pals.   Maybe not the truth, but their version of what took place.   Of course it looks skewed-it's a biased story, with biased information.   Maybe they think they should get away with something (justification), they have a "good reason" for doing it (rationalization) or more often than not, are just angry that they got caught (excuse).   Then their friends believe their 'version' of events and so on, and so on, you get the picture.   It mirrors what civilian police deal with.      

I find it funny when people like to jokingly greet us with a low-toned "Uh-oh, here come the MPs" or excitedly saying "It wasn't me".   It's almost a phrase of endearment, the way it's spoken.   Some people actually like us-really, it's true   ;D.   Since becoming an MP, my Uncle seems to have forgotten my first name, as he now always greets me with a "Hey there, Meathead", yet another army term of affection *ahem* : .   Almost every trade has a nickname and while some might be more flattering than others, the rule still applies:   If they give you a nickname or make a little fun at or with you, they like you.   If they won't say anything to you and leave you completely alone, they don't like you one bit.   So in the army, we all tend to rib each other, one way or another.   Most people are in the middle I think.   It's the same with kids, they believe either the MP is a prince or 'the boogeyman', depending on their parent's opinions.

For what it's worth, I try to cut people a break when I can, I'm not out to 'stick it' to anybody 8).   Will I vigorously try to prevent a crime or catch and prosecute a criminal?   Absolutely, it's the core function of my trade, I have to do that.   I just try to do my job as best I can, and do like all other support trades in the CF, be they a Mat Tech, MSE Op or Cook:   In some way via our respective mandates, directly or indirectly, support the infantry soldier.   He's the reason we're all here.   

As an aside, some mentioned the issue of Big 'M' and little 'P' and vice versa, reference whether an MP is a cop or a soldier first.   *Allow me to clarify this very important point.* * First and foremost, soldier.*   Regardless of trade, we've all passed through basic military training, the essential introductory soldiering skills and conditioning course.   Does that make us qualified infantry?   Not a chance, the infantry are the only experts at their trade skills.   What basic training does is teach basic military discipline, skills and ensure that if a member of a support trade were ordered to pick up a rifle and fight, they would be able to defend themselves and their colleagues.   Soldier first-foremost and always.   Policeman-it's a trade, also very important, but we're ALL soldiers FIRST.   

Hope that paints the picture correctly.   

Cheers,

 PlatoonWatchdog 
(No longer in the Platoon, but keeping the handle cause' I LIKE it! )


----------



## Old Ranger (30 Oct 2005)

I bet the person caught for Impared; speeding up through South Gate (Borden) in an AUDI at O-God thirty hours on Saturday,
Probably wasn't to fond of the MP's when he woke up.

Nice Catch Guys/Gals!

We were driving all over looking for that one.

Ben


----------



## herbie021 (8 Dec 2005)

Well I gotta admit that the MPs werent my favorite people when I was a Gunner. But for the past 2 yrs since ive been out ive worked for them at NDHQ and for the most part they are a great bunch of guys. Mind ya like any trade ya got your bad eggs. Theyve got a job to do just like the rest of us.


----------

